# Cypress Gardens II



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 29, 2008)

We were there in late June.. it was blooming!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 29, 2008)

NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 29, 2008)

The "Cypress"..






YIKES!
















http://www.cypressgardens.info/

http://www.cypressgardens.info/swamptour/swampboat.htm

What a place..

Terry K


----------



## Isa (Aug 30, 2008)

Terry

I know I say that all the time but you pics are amazing, It is so relaxing to look at them. I live in the suburbs near a big city so we do not have places like that. 

Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for that beautiful moment with nature. You are an amazing photographer - how did you get the turtle and alligator to pose like that for you?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 30, 2008)

Isa said:


> Terry
> 
> I know I say that all the time but you pics are amazing, It is so relaxing to look at them. I live in the suburbs near a big city so we do not have places like that.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing



Thank YOU again Isa..

In a couple of those pics we were in a flat-bottom boat right out among them! I'll post a few more...

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 30, 2008)

katesgoey said:


> Thank you for that beautiful moment with nature. You are an amazing photographer - how did you get the turtle and alligator to pose like that for you?



Thank YOU Kate..

As we walked the path thru the 'swamp'.. [ more like "mosied"?.. about 1 yard per minute  ] we were able to stop and "pic" the posies ---- and some wildlife too.
It was a great get-away!!!





















NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 30, 2008)

Imagine what they found in these waters???






.. growing right out of the water..











This Magnolia [ I think it is ] was reportedly planted well over 100 years ago.. it had to be 200 feet tall - the trunk was a good 3' in diameter.. it was *enormous* ~






Terry K


----------



## terryo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you Terry...WOW....don't know what else to say, except I wish I was there too. The Bird of Paradise is my favorite because I carried them on my wedding day.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 31, 2008)

What type of flower is the very first one?

Great shots! Can almost smell the flowers and feel the sweat forming from the humidity.


----------



## Granolagal (Aug 31, 2008)

Wowee Terry!! Thank you for sharing 
So peaceful..and real


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 31, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> What type of flower is the very first one?
> 
> Great shots! Can almost smell the flowers and feel the sweat forming from the humidity.



Dokno what those are.. anyone else????

Actually while we were out on the swamp in the flat-bottom boat [ taking a few pics ].. there came a downpour.. then the sun came out.

It got sticky!

Thanks Jacqui...

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Terry, Great Pics as usual. I agree with Jacqui, you can almost smell the fragrances from all those flowers and feel the humidity. Awh but I bet that downpour was refreshing while it was happening


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Terry, Great Pics as usual. I agree with Jacqui, you can almost smell the fragrances from all those flowers and feel the humidity. Awh but I bet that downpour was refreshing while it was happening



REFRESHING???.. we were out in the boat with no cover in sight during most of the time!! Luckily [ I still don't know how we did it ] we were able to cover the cameras.

O.K. this wasn't a downpour.. it was a heavy rain for well over an hour.. we were totally soaked to the skin! It finally stopped about the time we 'puddled' back to the slip. In fact we got a rain-check. The next day is when the sun was out all day and we got most of the pics...

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, so it was just short of a drowning (sorry)  But I would have thought that an old salt like you would know better than to get into a boat without cover on a cloudy day. LOL Anyway glad you got that rain check and stayed to take all those great pics. Hopefully no one caught a cold from being so wet.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 2, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> OK, so it was just short of a drowning (sorry)  But I would have thought that an old salt like you would know better than to get into a boat without cover on a cloudy day. LOL Anyway glad you got that rain check and stayed to take all those great pics. Hopefully no one caught a cold from being so wet.



Actually Robyn.. if you look at the link you would see that there were a few "bridges" to get under. Unfortunately they were so 'narrow' that it was almost impossible to stay under them.. we had to try to stay 'diagonal' so both ends of the boat was under the bridge. Of course this old salt had to be loyal to his woman so she didn't get wet!

What can I say???

Thanks...

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Terry, sounds like you were the perfect gentlemen, and we know they are sometimes hard to come by. She is a lucky girl. Glad to hear shivery is not dead. And that you had a great time. Thanks for sharing such lovely pics and now such a vivid picture of the two of you bobing in the boat under the bridge


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2008)

beautiful pictures terry. the cypresses look amazing!
"its a big enough umbrella, but its always me that ends up getting wet" - the police
hehehehe


----------

